# STBXH delivered our DD today with lice!



## SurpriseMyself (Nov 14, 2009)

Our DD9 had a sleepover at her best friend's house last Sat. The next day the girl's parents told my STBXH that they found lice on their daughter. 

Our DD has had lice before, and my STBXH had to deal with it because I was traveling for work at the time. This time he says he didn't see any, so he didn't treat her.

End of the week and he drops her off with me and, of course, she's itching like mad. He brings the lice treatment with him, but says he couldn't see any lice.

I could see them with my naked eye, and like I said she was itching like crazy. He let her go for a week like that, and we will now have to inform the school that she was there with lice and exposed a lot of other kids. Grrrr!!!!


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Yikes. Poor kid. Hope the treatment works.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

That not good. Hopefully he will clean up where she was around his house so that she does not get them again when she does back there.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Poor lilttle moppet! Hopefully he caught a few from her and now has a colony of his own to deal with... Also, if he's got a GF she might now be playing host to any peskies your DD left behind.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

He didn't want to deal and just pretended he didn't see anything so that it's your problem. Fits with his usual passive-aggressive behavior. No doubt there'll be more of that in the future.


----------



## SurpriseMyself (Nov 14, 2009)

Openminded said:


> He didn't want to deal and just pretended he didn't see anything so that it's your problem. Fits with his usual passive-aggressive behavior. No doubt there'll be more of that in the future.


Indeed. I told him that he needed to email her teachers to let them know. He used the plural pronoun "we" through the entire email, as if I was part of the decision to pretend like she didn't have lice for a week. He told me on the same day that he'd gotten word she was exposed, and I told him he should just go ahead and treat her.

So ... nice for him to include me in the "we" so he didn't have to take all the blame. He's such a coward.


----------



## Threeblessings (Sep 23, 2015)

I call it playing dumb....my STBXH does it all the time! Unfortunately, I don't think the behaviour will improve. My STBX has a habit of not washing all the kids stuff...they come back to me and I have to buy them school socks regularly. So I told him he needs to purchase socks for them to keep at his....(plenty of notice given), send another reminder on the day and he replies with "don't forget to send socks"! In the end he didn't buy the kids socks he washed clothes that had been piling up for over a year in his laundry! Such laziness!


----------

